# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  List of Local Commercial Contractors

## Pete

Contractors that specialize in commercial projects in the OKC area.

Browse their websites for all types of local construction projects.

 *Firm*
 *Website*
 *Notable Projects*

	Atlas
 http://atlasgc.com/index.html
	Northwest Library, Thunder Practice Facility

	Boldt
 http://www.theboldtcompany.com/
	WRWA Remodel, National Weather Center

	Flintco
 http://flintco.com/
	Civic Center Remodel, OU Law School

	Globe
 http://www.globebuilds.com/default.htm


	Lingo
 http://www.buildwithlingo.com/
	SandRidge Commons, Packard Renovation

	Lippert Brothers
 http://www.lippertbros.com/
	Hobby Lobby Dist. Center, City Center Parking

	Manhattan Const. Group
 http://www.manhattanconstructiongroup.com/
	Okla. History Center, Colcord Renovation

	Smith & Pickel
 http://www.smithandpickel.com/
	Chesapeake Campus

	Timberlake
 http://www.timberlakeconstruction.com/
	Devon Boathouse, OKC Community Foundation

	Van Hoose
 http://www.vhcon.com/
	Old Surety Building, Sonic HQ

----------


## mkjeeves

Manhattan.

Guess I'm behind on my news...I just learned Flintco sold to Alberici Corp a few months ago.

----------


## bluedogok

Boldt - the ballpark, WRWA expansion, National Weather Center are a few of them. I know they have a pretty big office in OKC up on Hefner & Broadway
Locations | The Boldt Company

----------


## mkjeeves

Lippert Bros.

----------


## mkjeeves

Not sure where you want to draw the line with "large"...

Wynn probably belongs on the list as might Anderson and House. Both have been around for some time. Anderson and House built the Skirvin for instance.

Our Projects: Past and Present - Anderson & House - Commercial General Contractor - Oklahoma

Wynn Construction

And then there's outfits like Atlas. They are doing the OCCC Performing Arts addition, lots of present and past school work that I'm aware of, including a new ground up elementary school in Edmond and several Maps schools. Not on the level of Flintco or Manhattan but building the metro.

Atlas General Contractors Home Page

Van Hoose might be another.

Van Hoose Construction - Oklahoma General Contractors and Construction Managers

Globe is on that same level in my opinion. Run by a Lippert at the same offices and yard as Lippert Bros. (Read between the lines.)

http://www.globebuilds.com/

Cooley

http://cooleyconstruction.com/

Shiloh

http://www.shiloh-enterprises.com/index.php

CMS Willowbrook

http://www.cmswillowbrook.com/

----------

